# Wlan einrichten klappt nicht



## pctante (25. August 2005)

Hallo, 
gehe mit meinem Desktop-Computer über Lan ins Netz und möchte mit dem Laptop eine Funkverbindung herstellen, was aber leider nicht klappt.
Meine Router ist der Vigor 2500We.
Das Laptop ein Toshiba Satellite, das BS Windows 2000, Netzwerkkarte ist drin.

Hab ping ausgeführt und die Mac-Adresse beim Router eingetragen, aber weiter komme ich nicht.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2005)

Wie ist denn dein Notebook verbunden? W-LAN oder normales Netzwerkkabel?


----------



## pctante (4. September 2005)

Hallo Andre,
z.Zt ist mein Laptop mit einem Netzwerkkabel am Router angeschlossen. Würde aber gern über W-Lan ins Netz gehen, damit ich mit dem Laptop nicht immer am Router sitzen muß. Weiß aber nicht, wie ich das machen soll.  

Gruß
Petra


----------



## pctante (4. September 2005)

Entschuldige,
Hallo Arne


----------



## amw (6. September 2005)

Hallo Petra,

 du hast sicherlich im Router eine SSID eingegeben. Diese SSID muss auch auf deinem Laptop in der Verbindung für die WLAN-Karte eingegeben werden. Ebesno auch (falls konfguriert) ein sogen. Schlüssel.
 solltest du dies allerdings alles schon getan haben und es tut trotzdem nicht, dann überprüfe doch bitte mal, ob die WLAN-Karte auch wirklich "Aktiv" geschaltet wurde.
 Denn ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass bei den beisten Notebooks die WLAN-Karte  über eine bestimmte Tastenkombination (FN+F2 oder ähnliches, kommt aufs Laptop an )
 erst zu aktivieren ist.

 Viel Erfolg und Gruß
 AMW


----------



## pctante (6. September 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber ich bin gestern abend noch einen Schritt weitergekommen. Kann jetzt per Funkverbindung ins Netz, nur mit der Reichweite ist noch so eine Sache  
Allerdings hat sich mit dem Anschließen des WLAN USB-Adapters meine Lan-Verbindung erledigt. Ich dachte, ich könnte beides, mal mit LAN, mal WLAN.
Man kann wohl nicht alles haben.


----------

